# All-In-One Vaccum-pump man



## DizzyIzzy (May 16, 2021)

Just wanted the WMT community to spread accolades about AIO, Steve. My pump stopped working so I sent it to him for repair/refurbishing, along with a check to cover repair and shipping. He discovered that the pump's warranty was just a few days past the year's warranty. Despite that he refurbished the pump, and not only returned my check (but paid return shipping himself) AND sent me a new tubing with vacuum release. Talk about going above and beyond for customer service!! That said, if any of you are still on the fence as whether or not to buy the AIO, I would highly recommend you do so. You will not only enjoy the AIO, but will also appreciate a relationship with the Pumpman.


----------



## photoguy (May 18, 2021)

Hear hear! Steve is one stand up guy. His work and services is the best bar none!


----------



## joemercurio (May 19, 2021)

STEVE IS A STAND UP GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH. FIRST CLASS PERSON.
JOE MERCURIO


----------



## Tipsy (May 20, 2021)

Steve is awesome. As is his pump. Highly recommend.


----------



## Lukaswine (May 21, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Just wanted the WMT community to spread accolades about AIO, Steve. My pump stopped working so I sent it to him for repair/refurbishing, along with a check to cover repair and shipping. He discovered that the pump's warranty was just a few days past the year's warranty. Despite that he refurbished the pump, and not only returned my check (but paid return shipping himself) AND sent me a new tubing with vacuum release. Talk about going above and beyond for customer service!! That said, if any of you are still on the fence as whether or not to buy the AIO, I would highly recommend you do so. You will not only enjoy the AIO, but will also appreciate a relationship with the Pumpman.


I have considered purchasing the AIO but have not pulled the trigger yet. Sounds like he stands behind his product.


----------



## dralarms (May 21, 2021)

Lukaswine said:


> I have considered purchasing the AIO but have not pulled the trigger yet. Sounds like he stands behind his product.


He does. The absolute best customer service to be found.


----------



## joemercurio (May 22, 2021)

Lukaswine said:


> I have considered purchasing the AIO but have not pulled the trigger yet. Sounds like he stands behind his product.


THIS PRODUCT IS 100% GREAT!


----------



## Jovimaple (May 22, 2021)

joemercurio said:


> THIS PRODUCT IS 100% GREAT!


I agree completely regarding both the product and the customer service!


----------



## glennwing (May 24, 2021)

Ordered my all in one yesterday. 30 minutes later Steve called and went over things and gave me some advice. 
I am impressed.


----------



## brixmitch (Aug 5, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Just wanted the WMT community to spread accolades about AIO, Steve. My pump stopped working so I sent it to him for repair/refurbishing, along with a check to cover repair and shipping. He discovered that the pump's warranty was just a few days past the year's warranty. Despite that he refurbished the pump, and not only returned my check (but paid return shipping himself) AND sent me a new tubing with vacuum release. Talk about going above and beyond for customer service!! That said, if any of you are still on the fence as whether or not to buy the AIO, I would highly recommend you do so. You will not only enjoy the AIO, but will also appreciate a relationship with the Pumpman.



Also wanted to point out that omitting the word "wine" while searching "all in one vacuum pump" yields a whole different type of vacuum pump.

Link is here: All In One Wine Pump


----------



## Jim Welch (Aug 5, 2021)

I have one, it's a great gizmo for wine making! He called me too when I ordered it and went over my order, suggested eliminating some things I ordered due to redundancy. When I ordered headspace eliminators he called too.
No siphoning here, just break out the AIO pump whether racking or bottling.


----------



## berend1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Steve is the best!


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 6, 2021)

Just used mine tonight for racking and bottling!


----------



## mbrssmd (Aug 6, 2021)

Got mine last year, with great personal service from Steve. The all-in-one made racking a breeze, and eliminated my worries about whether an angry lower back and wine-making could co-exist. Used it a month ago, first time for bottling, and it made for a smooth and easy operation.


----------



## swv (Aug 7, 2021)

Just filtered and bottled 12 gallons using the AIO Pump. It works great! I love that the bottles are filled to a consistent level. Hard to do with a siphon. Definitely some of the best equipment I have. 
And I have to second the savings on the back.


----------



## Flidget (Aug 8, 2021)

I just bought one fully kitted out with accessories along with the bottle washer. Steve did ask me to leave a review, as the AIO Wine Pump isn't actively marketed outside forums and word of mouth. 

Being in the UK I suffered delivery, import duty and VAT charges on top - and it's still worth it! Plus, in the UK you also need a good quality step down transformer rated for the device (at least watts x 2). Steve helped here with a few extra items in the box, in addition to resetting my over optimistic expectations. In the end it improved all my wine processes and my beer bottling process. My only challenge was finding a single clear wine bottle in the UK that wasn't a screw top design.

I short, it's the same step change you experience when you buy a beer pump, only better. The fact you can use the AIO Wine Pump for sterilising, and low oxygen movement of wine (and beer), plus a form of wine clean In place (CIP), makes it one smart piece of kit. If your receiving vessel is vacuum capable you're in business. If not, the special valve available might make it possible - just check with Steve.

If you haven't got one, get one now. 

I've attached an image from today using it to splash rack (degassing) a couple of WE kits (Zinfandel Private Reserve,Tempranillo Classic). I combine 2 of the same kit at the same time as my fermenter is big enough for 46 litres, and a couple of bags of grape skins, and you get double wine for one clean-use-clean cycle. The Tempranillo is a few weeks ahead to the Zinfandel.

Can you spot the All in One Wine Pump in the middle of everything?


----------



## dralarms (Aug 8, 2021)

Flidget said:


> I just bought one fully kitted out with accessories along with the bottle washer. Steve did ask me to leave a review, as the AIO Wine Pump isn't actively marketed outside forums and word of mouth.
> 
> Being in the UK I suffered delivery, import duty and VAT charges on top - and it's still worth it! Plus, in the UK you also need a good quality step down transformer rated for the device (at least watts x 2). Steve helped here with a few extra items in the box, in addition to resetting my over optimistic expectations. In the end it improved all my wine processes and my beer bottling process. My only challenge was finding a single clear wine bottle in the UK that wasn't a screw top design.
> 
> ...


Good review. Steve is top notch. I bottles 78 bottles this morning in under an hour, including corking.


----------



## ruhbarb76 (Aug 9, 2021)

Flidget said:


> I just bought one fully kitted out with accessories along with the bottle washer. Steve did ask me to leave a review, as the AIO Wine Pump isn't actively marketed outside forums and word of mouth.
> 
> Being in the UK I suffered delivery, import duty and VAT charges on top - and it's still worth it! Plus, in the UK you also need a good quality step down transformer rated for the device (at least watts x 2). Steve helped here with a few extra items in the box, in addition to resetting my over optimistic expectations. In the end it improved all my wine processes and my beer bottling process. My only challenge was finding a single clear wine bottle in the UK that wasn't a screw top design.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruhbarb76 (Aug 9, 2021)

"....My only challenge was finding a single clear wine bottle in the UK that wasn't a screw top design."

Just curious. Are screw top bottles not usable because the are not able to withstand the pressures involved when using the vacuum system? Thanks


----------



## Jim Welch (Aug 9, 2021)

ruhbarb76 said:


> "....My only challenge was finding a single clear wine bottle in the UK that wasn't a screw top design."
> 
> Just curious. Are screw top bottles not usable because the are not able to withstand the pressures involved when using the vacuum system? Thanks


I don’t think it’s because of that but rather that many if not most wines in Europe are in screw top bottles. 
BTW, I’ve never been to England or Ulster but have spent some time in northern Germany and one can buy a very good wine there relatively cheap compared to here in the US and they are mostly in screw top bottles. Most American wine drinkers relate screw tops to cheap wine like Boones Farm or similar wines.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't understand the issue about the screw top bottle. Could someone explain to me?


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 10, 2021)

My hatred for screwcap wine bottles is practical in nature -- I can't refill them!  

I'm finding screwcaps to be more mainstream in the USA the last couple of years.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 11, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> My hatred for screwcap wine bottles is practical in nature -- I can't refill them!
> 
> I'm finding screwcaps to be more mainstream in the USA the last couple of years.


When you say "screwcaps", do you mean the bottles of wine that come with a "twist-off" cap, rather than a cork? If so, I have been able to bottle corked wine in those bottles without a problem..........................................................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 11, 2021)

@DizzyIzzy How long have you been bottling and corking screw top bottles? In time you will have a failure where the bottle will break at the neck. The only failure I've had is when I found a bottle with a chipped neck from those I was recycling. These aren't screw top bottles. You're been fortunate, count your blessings, my good man.


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 11, 2021)

If I were to cork a screw top bottle, I would only use a corkscrew that put even pressure across all of the top. But then I waslucky when mine broke and nobody got hurt. It will happen.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 12, 2021)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I have been able to bottle corked wine in those bottles without a problem


The neck of a regular wine bottle is reinforced to handle the pressure of corking. The neck of screwcap bottles is thinner and is not designed to handle the pressure and can shatter during corking. I hadn't considered the pressure of pulling the cork, but what @cmason1957 said makes sense.

Another problem is the internal diameter of screwcap bottles is typically larger than corkable bottles and inconsistent in diameter. The likelihood of leaks is higher.

I explain to friends, regarding phones and other computers, that hardware failure is a "when", not an "if", and to protect whatever they value. Screwcap bottles fall into this category, although it includes the potential for injury.

You may get lucky and never shatter a bottle. Or the next one may be the one.


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 12, 2021)

I use my AIO with both cork and screw cap bottles with no problems. The cap necks are definitely bigger than the cork necks, so I wouldn't trust a cork to be big enough in a capped bottle even if I wasn't worried about breakage (my fermenter mentor made that mistake already - bottle broke when he was removing the cork so I was warned before I ever bottled anything).

So for the screw caps, I use these replacement caps: Amazon.com: North Mountain Supply - TNS-BK-12 Twist-N-Seal Closures - Pack of 12 (Black): Industrial & Scientific

So far, I have not had any issues with the screw caps leaking, even when I reuse the caps. However, they are sometimes difficult to open the first time, to break the plastic between the cap and the neck. And for those I have given to others, I try to get both the cap and the bottle back. I have gotten smarter about giving only corked bottles away except for my immediate family whom I have trained to return bottles and caps to me.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 12, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> So for the screw caps, I use these replacement caps:


Those are pricy compared to corks. You are re-using the caps? 



Jovimaple said:


> I have gotten smarter about giving only corked bottles away except for my immediate family whom I have trained to return bottles and caps to me.


I do the same -- all friends & family are trained to return bottles. I do bottle some in bottles I care less about, and these go to folks from whom I may not get the bottle back.


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 12, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> Those are pricy compared to corks. You are re-using the caps?



Yes, I reuse them (as long as they don't leak). All of my capped bottles have been free (recycled) with the exception of 2 cases of 375 ml bottles (with caps included) so that helps balance the cost.

I typically do a few capped bottles but mostly corked bottles for each batch these days.


----------



## Spencerthebuilder (Aug 12, 2021)

Interesting. I've never noticed that screw tops are thinner. So the consensus is never, or at least use caution corking/uncorking a screw top. I've aquired several cases of screw tops and had just assumed I would cork them. Thanks! The group saved me several broken bottles and maybe an injury. As good screw caps are cheaper than bottles, what do the sages think of what I'll call higher quality caps? Caps with a poly gasket insert. Reuse the original cap with a layer of cellophane? No intention of keeping anything longer than a few years.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 12, 2021)

@Spencerthebuilder, in addition the risk of injury, I read an article that said the barrier against O2 can degrade even if the bottle doesn't leak liquid. Cellophane may help with liquid leaks, but not sure about O2. For short term use, re-used screwcaps are _probably_ ok. The problem is that the way you find out you are wrong is through oxidized bottles.

I use screwcaps for short term use, such as topup wine, but lay the bottles on their side so I'll know if there is a leak. I screw the caps down tightly and the wine is only there for a few months. @Johnd mentioned that he corks his topup wine -- I'm thinking I should do that as well. I put in too much effort to lose the wine ...

I collect bottles on a constant basis, so I always have enough. The only new bottles I purchased were for my son's upcoming wedding reception.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 12, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> @DizzyIzzy How long have you been bottling and corking screw top bottles? In time you will have a failure where the bottle will break at the neck. The only failure I've had is when I found a bottle with a chipped neck from those I was recycling. These aren't screw top bottles. You're been fortunate, count your blessings, my good man.


I have been bottling and corking screw top bottles for 2 years now, but only a very few of them when I run out of regular wine bottles. I appreciate the comments from both you and winemaker 81. Looks like I will buy the North Mountain screw cap replacements for the few screw cap bottles that I use just to be on the safe side! Thanks everyone...................................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 12, 2021)

Jovimaple said:


> I use my AIO with both cork and screw cap bottles with no problems. The cap necks are definitely bigger than the cork necks, so I wouldn't trust a cork to be big enough in a capped bottle even if I wasn't worried about breakage (my fermenter mentor made that mistake already - bottle broke when he was removing the cork so I was warned before I ever bottled anything).
> 
> So for the screw caps, I use these replacement caps: Amazon.com: North Mountain Supply - TNS-BK-12 Twist-N-Seal Closures - Pack of 12 (Black): Industrial & Scientific
> 
> So far, I have not had any issues with the screw caps leaking, even when I reuse the caps. However, they are sometimes difficult to open the first time, to break the plastic between the cap and the neck. And for those I have given to others, I try to get both the cap and the bottle back. I have gotten smarter about giving only corked bottles away except for my immediate family whom I have trained to return bottles and caps to me.


Thanks for the info......................I will order those replacement caps today............................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 12, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> The neck of a regular wine bottle is reinforced to handle the pressure of corking. The neck of screwcap bottles is thinner and is not designed to handle the pressure and can shatter during corking. I hadn't considered the pressure of pulling the cork, but what @cmason1957 said makes sense.
> 
> Another problem is the internal diameter of screwcap bottles is typically larger than corkable bottles and inconsistent in diameter. The likelihood of leaks is higher.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for taking the time to address my comment. Guess I have been lucky!...........................................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## glennwing (Aug 13, 2021)

I reuse the screw tops that came on the wine bottles. They have been soaking in an alcohol solution so I’m am not overly concerned with contamination. I clean them in oxiclean and sanitize them before re-using. I use shrink top to give each bottle a consistent appearance. 
I have a good source of bottles. My township has a monthly bottle recycling day and collects a truck load of glass each month. My brother works the collection for the township and pulls out bottles that I like for me. I also stop by the end of the day and see if there are at additional bottles I want. He also collects maple syrup bottles for my other hobby.


----------



## Vern (Aug 13, 2021)

Lukaswine said:


> I have considered purchasing the AIO but have not pulled the trigger yet. Sounds like he stands behind his product.


Just finished bottling 371, my only regret is not buying the all in one pump sooner. Great product, thanks Steve.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Aug 13, 2021)

For the past couple of years (at least), I've been re-using those bottles with the screw-in corks. Several wine brands are bottled in them now, Trader Joe's organic wine line, for instance. They're easy to sterilize, just like screw caps, seal well and look elegant and "professional". I have yet to have any spoilage from using them. Every time I go to TJ's or Grocery Outlet I pick up a couple or three bottles of wines that use them to enjoy for table wine. Gradually I'm replacing the screw-top bottle inventory with that type. At the same time, I'm replacing the remaining already-reused-several-times screw caps with new purchased ones.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 28, 2021)

@Wayne Freeman: Never heard of a screw-in cork. Could you please post a pix of one?


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 29, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> @Wayne Freeman: Never heard of a screw-in cork. Could you please post a pix of one?


Google "Helix cork". Looks more like a tasting cork rather than a permanent closure.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Aug 29, 2021)

bstnh1 said:


> Google "Helix cork". Looks more like a tasting cork rather than a permanent closure.



Thanks, you've saved me from uploading the photo I just took.

There are several wine producers and wineries that are using the helix cork. Trader Joe's Organic wine line uses them. I've also been able to find several other wine brands that use them. I've been using them successfully for a couple of years, no leaks and no spoilage. They're easy to insert, if I pull them out of the sterilizing solution and insert immediately while they're still wet. They pull out (unscrew) with little difficulty without a corkscrew.

The "threads", such as they are, are on the inside of the bottle neck.

I think they're just great.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Wayne Freeman said:


> Thanks, you've saved me from uploading the photo I just took.
> 
> There are several wine producers and wineries that are using the helix cork. Trader Joe's Organic wine line uses them. I've also been able to find several other wine brands that use them. I've been using them successfully for a couple of years, no leaks and no spoilage. They're easy to insert, if I pull them out of the sterilizing solution and insert immediately while they're still wet. They pull out (unscrew) with little difficulty without a corkscrew.
> 
> I think they're just great.


Specs say they must be used within 6 months of manufacture and are only good for wine stored for 2 years or less. Virtually every wine I've made has been in the bottle for much longer than years, so they wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Aug 29, 2021)

bstnh1 said:


> Specs say they must be used within 6 months of manufacture and are only good for wine stored for 2 years or less. Virtually every wine I've made has been in the bottle for much longer than years, so they wouldn't work for me.



I just checked one of the bottles of TJ's organic wine that had one of those corks in it and it's a 2018, and a bottle of another brand is a 2016, so they must work longer than 2 years. I haven't yet needed to buy any new ones. Maybe the ones that the wineries are using are a better quality, or the vendor of the new helix corks is just being conservative, for good reason.

All I'm sure about is that I have had no problems re-using the helix-style corks and bottles (or screw caps, either). Maybe they wouldn't last ten years, but I would never keep a wine that long anyway. I've developed a rather casual attitude about my wine while living in Italy for a time, and now I store and dispense my weeknight-dinner wine in a 30-liter _fustino_ (stainless steel wine container), like you find sitting on some pizzeria counters in Italy. You also find some humongous ones in the local wineries where they dispense in 4-liter screw-top bottles or in carboys or _fustini_ that the customers bring for refill.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Aug 30, 2021)

Wayne Freeman said:


> Thanks, you've saved me from uploading the photo I just took.
> 
> There are several wine producers and wineries that are using the helix cork. Trader Joe's Organic wine line uses them. I've also been able to find several other wine brands that use them. I've been using them successfully for a couple of years, no leaks and no spoilage. They're easy to insert, if I pull them out of the sterilizing solution and insert immediately while they're still wet. They pull out (unscrew) with little difficulty without a corkscrew.
> 
> ...


Does this mean that all my bottles without the "threads" on the inside of the neck won't work with these newfangled corks? I am too old and settled in my ways to change everything just for a new cork on the block. No thanks.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 30, 2021)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Does this mean that all my bottles without the "threads" on the inside of the neck won't work with these newfangled corks? I am too old and settled in my ways to change everything just for a new cork on the block. No thanks.


You wouldn't want to use one of these in a standard bottle. I don't see this being used by many wineries other than those who produce cheap, ready-to-drink-early wines. If, as the manufacturer states, they're only good for two years, even barrel aged wines would have to be consumed rather soon after they're put in the bottle. You can recognize the wines bottled with these Helix corks in the store because the top portion of the cork is always above the bottle top much like a tasting cork.


----------



## winemaker81 (Aug 30, 2021)

Wayne Freeman said:


> I just checked one of the bottles of TJ's organic wine that had one of those corks in it and it's a 2018, and a bottle of another brand is a 2016, so they must work longer than 2 years. I haven't yet needed to buy any new ones. Maybe the ones that the wineries are using are a better quality, or the vendor of the new helix corks is just being conservative, for good reason.


It depends on how "good for 2 years" is defined. Sure, the cork isn't leaking, but it may be allowing more O2 flow than when new, which is a long term risk to the wine. For example, it may be at the 3 year mark that 1 bottle in 12 is showing initial signs of oxidation. The problem won't be identified until it's too late. For a home winemaker, that doesn't sound too bad, but for a commercial winery it's a potential loss of nearly 10%, plus loss of reputation which impacts future sales.

I believe the "good for 2 years" means the corks are safe to use for at least 2 years. Search for "lafitte cork capsule lawsuit" regarding a lawsuit filed regarding bad corks. It's corporate suicide for a cork producer to sell corks that fail before the published "good for" duration, so I'll have a bit of faith in self preservation.

If the wine will be consumed within 3 years of bottling, I'd not worry about it. More than that? Investigation is warranted.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 30, 2021)

*Selection and Storage of Cork Stoppers*

Helix comprises a bottle and a cork that must be together.
This type of closure is only for still wines without any pression.
The shelf life of this product is two years.
These stoppers should be used within six months of the date of manufacture.
Store in a well-ventilated room with controlled temperature between 15º C and 25º C and 50% to 70% humidity.


----------



## bstnh1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Wayne Freeman said:


> I just checked one of the bottles of TJ's organic wine that had one of those corks in it and it's a 2018, and a bottle of another brand is a 2016, so they must work longer than 2 years. I haven't yet needed to buy any new ones. Maybe the ones that the wineries are using are a better quality, or the vendor of the new helix corks is just being conservative, for good reason.
> 
> All I'm sure about is that I have had no problems re-using the helix-style corks and bottles (or screw caps, either). Maybe they wouldn't last ten years, onbut I would never keep a wine that long anyway. I've developed a rather casual attitude about my wine while living in Italy for a time, and now I store and dispense my weeknight-dinner wine in a 30-liter _fustino_ (stainless steel wine container), like you find sitting on some pizzeria counters in Italy. You also find some humongous ones in the local wineries where they dispense in 4-liter screw-top bottles or in carboys or _fustini_ that the customers bring for refill.


The vintage shown on a bottle of wine is not necessarily the year it was bottled. A 2016 wine could have been in barrels and just bottled yesterday.


----------



## She’sgonnakillme (Dec 14, 2021)

Just ordered one from Steve.. highly recommend buying one and he is fantastic to also just speak with, very helpful and overall has a lot of passion for the hobby.


----------



## Tbraz23 (Aug 7, 2022)

How does the AIO filter compared to a mini jet?


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 7, 2022)

Tbraz23 said:


> How does the AIO filter compared to a mini jet?



Like aRolls Rode (the all in one) to a Yaris (the mini jet). The mini jet is good for filtering, provided you can get everything tightened up enough not to leak.

When you rack under vacuum, using the all in one, that degassing step is done, at least it is for me, by the time I am ready to bottle. Filtering is a breeze, bottle filling becomes trivial. Never lift a full carboy again is the biggest benefit for me. Oh and every so often, I'll be busy and my wife goes down and takes care of things using the all in one.

And I should add, you think you have a problem. You send @vacuumpumpman a note and quite often are talking to him on the phone that day.


----------



## Jovimaple (Aug 7, 2022)

cmason1957 said:


> Like aRolls Rode (the all in one) to a Yaris (the mini jet). The mini jet is good for filtering, provided you can get everything tightened up enough not to leak.
> 
> When you rack under vacuum, using the all in one, that degassing step is done, at least it is for me, by the time I am ready to bottle. Filtering is a breeze, bottle filling becomes trivial. Never lift a full carboy again is the biggest benefit for me. Oh and every so often, I'll be busy and my wife goes down and takes care of things using the all in one.
> 
> And I should add, you think you have a problem. You send @vacuumpumpman a note and quite often are talking to him on the phone that day.


I love my AIO for most of the same reasons as @cmason1957 except I don't filter and I don't have a wife.  My husband is happy he doesn't have to help me move carboys around like before I got my AIO.


----------



## Tbraz23 (Aug 7, 2022)

cmason1957 said:


> Like aRolls Rode (the all in one) to a Yaris (the mini jet). The mini jet is good for filtering, provided you can get everything tightened up enough not to leak.
> 
> When you rack under vacuum, using the all in one, that degassing step is done, at least it is for me, by the time I am ready to bottle. Filtering is a breeze, bottle filling becomes trivial. Never lift a full carboy again is the biggest benefit for me. Oh and every so often, I'll be busy and my wife goes down and takes care of things using the all in one.
> 
> And I should add, you think you have a problem. You send @vacuumpumpman a note and quite often are talking to him on the phone that day.


Thats all I needed to hear, I'll be making my order asap


----------

